# I think I found my puppy



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

hi everyone. i think i might have found my furbaby. i need some of you to check out Heavenlypaws4u. she sound like a good breeder. i need feed back.


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

Malitda, I am a novice owner and know nothing about breeding but I went to the site and what impressed me most was her suggestion that you send her T shirts you have slept in and the puppies crate so that he will get sccustomed to your smell and his new home. I did that with my puppy (another breeder). I bought him sight unseen (he was far away) and the day I droove to get him I SWEAR he knew me!!!! This site looks like someone who really loves her puppies!!!


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MALITDA_@Jun 24 2005, 11:33 AM
> *hi everyone. i think i might have found my furbaby. i need some of you to check out Heavenlypaws4u. she sound like a good breeder. i need feed back.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=74926*


[/QUOTE]

I think this will tell the true story on this woman. She is a big puppy broker. There was information on her from another site where she was being sued on People's Court. I have a friend who has some dealings with her, and she is BAD NEWS. 

http://community.webshots.com/user/heavenlypaws4u


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LucyLou+Jun 24 2005, 12:09 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think this will tell the true story on this woman. She is a big puppy broker. There was information on her from another site where she was being sued on People's Court. I have a friend who has some dealings with her, and she is BAD NEWS. 

http://community.webshots.com/user/heavenlypaws4u
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=74937
[/B][/QUOTE]
I agree! She is either a broker or a puppymill.

Where are you located? We might be able to recommend a good breeder in your area.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I am in Spokane Washington. I only have $1200.00, so maybe i am only dreaming. i have been searching for months now. i am about ready to forget about it. i think the furbaby maltese just might be to much money. you know what hurts is that we are wondrerful people who love and care for our furbaby. we have excellent references, and our vet said she could'nt find anyone better. i thought of a older furbaby, but my husband wants us to have a puppy. so. if you have some breeders in Idaho, or Oregon we can travel to pick one up. Most seem to be in the midwest. thanks.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Have you checked the American Maltese Association's breeder list? You should be able to get a male maltese for $1200. Charmypoo and a few others might know of some non-AMA breeders in your area. Don't give up! You'll find your furbaby. I have been looking since Feb and just found my new furbaby this week. I'm picking her up tomorrow.


----------



## Quincymom (Oct 17, 2004)

I have heard of her. STAY AWAY.
Quincymom


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

http://www.pacificrimmalteseclub.org/

Evergreen Maltese Club 
Barbara W. Meiner, 2523 N. Starr St., Tacoma, WA 98403 

Here are 2 clubs in your area that may be helpful to contact for breeder referral. 

I understand that a well-bred Maltese can be a bit more expensive than some people expect. I have a couple of suggestions:
Get a male. They're fantastic pets and very affectionate. Because of a higher demand for females, males can take longer to place so tend to cost a little bit less.
Consider a retired breeding dog or young adult that did not turn out for show. These dogs tend to be priced a little less than a puppy.
Consider rescue. Both of those clubs should be able to refer you to rescue in your area. If the dog has been in foster care the foster parents will have a good idea of its temperament. Adoption fees are usually $200-300 depending on the organization and vet care costs in the area. 
Find a breeder, develop a relationship, and wait a while. If you have your heart set on a female puppy, get to know the breeder and visit with them while you save up. The breeder should be pleased that you want to be financially secure to care for the puppy and happy to have time to get to know you better before placing a pup with you.


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

Yikes!! Just shows how easily I'm fooled!!!!! To look at her web site you would think she was just the ticket!!!!! What a crazy world this dog business is!!!!


I LOVE my little boy!!! I'm not sure why everone wants a girl, my little fella is the "bees knees"


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LucyLou+Jun 24 2005, 12:09 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think this will tell the true story on this woman. She is a big puppy broker. There was information on her from another site where she was being sued on People's Court. I have a friend who has some dealings with her, and she is BAD NEWS. 

http://community.webshots.com/user/heavenlypaws4u
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=74937
[/B][/QUOTE]
I would not trust her at all.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I am so thankful for all of you. I almost fell for her. Her web sight makes her sound like this wonderful breeder who loves her furbabies, and looks out for you. I have been learning so much from this sight. you all are so knowledgeable. It scares me to think if I didn't have this sight what I might have done.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MALITDA_@Jun 24 2005, 01:06 PM
> *I am in Spokane Washington. I only have $1200.00, so maybe i am only dreaming. i have been searching for months now. i am about ready to forget about it. i think the furbaby maltese just might be to much money. you know what hurts is that we are wondrerful people who love and care for our furbaby. we have excellent references, and our vet said she could'nt find anyone better. i thought of a older furbaby, but my husband wants us to have a puppy. so. if you have some breeders in Idaho, or Oregon we can travel to pick one up. Most seem to be in the midwest. thanks.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=74950*


[/QUOTE]

I think I know where a male pup is. I can check on if, if you are interested.


----------

